# Self-Aware Robot



## Prefx (Dec 24, 2005)

> Dec. 21, 2005— A new robot can recognize the difference between a mirror image of itself and another robot that looks just like it.
> 
> This so-called mirror image cognition is based on artificial nerve cell groups built into the robot's computer brain that give it the ability to recognize itself and acknowledge others.
> 
> ...


 
http://dsc.discovery.com/news/briefs/20051219/awarerobot_tec.html

 Awesome.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 24, 2005)

Im a little dubious as to the ability of a machine to be self-aware to any degree, as of yet. If I were to delve into what is actually present, then I might discover that it is still clever programming and smart image recognition hardware. But thats the problem: takes too much time for an individual to catch up with what the developers have actually done and emulate something akin to a peer.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 3, 2006)

Aren't robots and computers similar?  

They are only as good as the programmer?


----------



## edott (Jan 3, 2006)

didn't these people see terminator!!!


----------



## Cyril (Jan 4, 2006)

Aibo (robot dog of Sony) recognise another Aibo when watching its image on a mirror but don't analyse this picture as a mirror image. Perhaps this is only good programming, and I agree about the fact that today robots don't yet have any conscience of the world around them... but isn't it the same for most of the animals. If I remember correctly, only few animals have conciousness of the fact that a mirror image of itself is not another fellow but just a reflection.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 5, 2006)

Cyril said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, only few animals have conciousness of the fact that a mirror image of itself is not another fellow but just a reflection.


 
To my recollection, only apes.  Chimpanzees do, I know.  Can't remember if gorillas do, as well, or if any studies have been made, but it wouldn't surprise me if gorillas have that ability.


----------



## Hellsheep (Jan 5, 2006)

They might well claim that this self-recognition is a step to self-consciousness, because that just depends on the definition of it. I, personally, wouldn't call this self-awareness at all. As HieroGlyph said: it might as well be just a good image-recognition software.
And don't get blinded by "artificial nerve cell groups", simulated neural networks aren't new at all.


----------

